# sharp aquos 70c8470u calibration?



## jagreenough

I've spent more time with my 70C8470U (costco version of the 845). I'll start with a summary of my calibation attempts:

For all results below, white point and black point are set correctly using AVSHD disc. Dial in color gamut (as best as i can) using CMS, set grayscale using LOW color temp and single point. Automagic settings are disabled like OPC. sharpness was set to 0, no tweaks to gamma. I left the 120Hz/240Hz setting at whatever the default was for that mode. I'm using Calman 4.x, and a brand new OEM D3 meter I just got from SpectraCal (I also have a DTP-94 and the two meters are producing similar results).

MOVIE MODE: peak light output is 20ftL (this was with the backlight set at 0. increasing it up to the max of +10, only increased peak light output by maybe 1 ftL. Blue was impossible to get accurate (from memory delta E 1994 was was 2 and Delta Hue was 5). Grayscale from 20-100% stimulus was less than 2 units off, and gamma tracked flat at my target of 2.2.

GAME MODE; with the backlight set to 0, I got about 33ftL. Again, increasing it to the max didn't increase it by more than 1-2 ftL. In this mode, it was Green that could not be tamed. with delta H = 6, Delta C = 20, Delta L = 3. Cyan and yellow had issues too. yellow Delta C = 10, cyan Delta L = 3. Low % stimulus were pushing blue (blue control (on 30% stimulus pattern, blue lo at the minimum still had too much blue), so I just balanced red and green with it and had to live with the errors. Fortunately the overall delta E was less than 3 over the 10-100% range.

I haven't tried the Standard or User Modes yet.

My questions are:

* why does the backlight not seem to have much affect on overall light output?
* is there some trick to control an oversaturated color on this set beyond the CMS which are limited in what they can do in particular modes? I'd prefer the GAME mode due to the higher level of light output. The overstaturated green is not objectionable on real material, I'm just hoping to do better.
* what is MOVIE mode doing to restrict the overall light output? i.e. is there some control that I can adjust to to undo Movie Mode restriction and retain the overall accuracy?

Thanks,
jeff


----------



## jagreenough

*Re: sharp aquos 70C7470U calibration?*

Hi,
I got answers to my questions by trial and error. I first looked at the gamma for Game mode and it's hideous. there's a huge dip in the middle % stim (40-80) that just make it useless. 

Going back to Movie mode, I found that turning the contrast up to 33 (out of 40) gives 30ftL, which is plenty bright for me even in a brightly lit room. Gamma stays flat at the target of 2.2. I had to go back and re-calibrate gamut and grayscale as things shifted around. Now though colors could generally be tamed. Grayscale wasn't perfect using the single point option (10 point is the other option), but all the Delta E 1976 were less than 3 from 10-100%. 

Here's a link to a pdf of the gamut and grayscale: 
LINK

things I've not tested:
* does the gamma control just shift the gamma curve or do something else?

Best,
jeff


----------



## mechman

*Re: sharp aquos 70C7470U calibration?*

Thanks for reporting back Jeff. I was actually looking around to see if I could find some info on this isplay when you replied. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## jagreenough

*Re: sharp aquos 70C7470U calibration?*

Hi Mechman,
I posted a couple charts on a different forum. I can repost them here later when I get home, unless it's ok to post a link to a different forum. 

Overall I'm very happy with this set. It replaced (about 2 weeks ago) a 1999 mits diamond 73'' crt rptv. that set was dialed in as good as it could be, but it just didn't deal with ambient light or glare well. this set with the matte screen and decent light output now is great. The only complaint is some clouding/flashlighting in the left corner that becomes visible on dark scenes. I'm getting used to it, but am afraid to try another set for fear it'll be worse than this one.

Best,
jeff


----------



## mechman

*Re: sharp aquos 70C7470U calibration?*

Now that you have five posts you can post them here. I'll watch for them. :T


----------



## jagreenough

*new ISF modes using ControlCal*

Here's my calibration using CalMan 4, a new D3 and ControlCal to access the ISF day mode. Note that there's an ISF night mode also that I've not calibrated :

You can see that OOTB, it's pushing blue and the gamut is off. Note that the ISF modes activated by ControlCal in the set cannot be modified through the TV menu like the other viewing modes can be. But you select them just like Movie, game, user, standard, etc. You have to use ControlCal to do it adjust them.

I'll front load my summary by saying it is worth it to use controlcal on the 70C8470U. This mode was far easier to calibrate than using the other TV preset viewing modes (I like movie, but ISF is better on gamut - see my other post with setting to compare) using the IP ControlCal interface. It is way easier to navigate and make changes especially setting the CMS and the 10point white balance.

I've included screen shots at the end of the main controls and the settings I ended up with. Note that you can save these setting to your computer, share them with other users and reload should you have work done on your display that blows away the calibration. Also you don't need a cable but can use IP to access your display if it's on your LAN.

I've also included my ControlCal file (it's XML so you can look at it in your browser).

I'm a *very* happy customer with ControlCal and I like the ISF calibrated mode on my display.

Best,
jeff


----------



## mechman

I think that your gamut looked better on the first pdf. Is the gamut in the 2nd pdf a pre-calibration chart?

And I'd try to bump up luminance in the grayscale. Then again, if you change the gamma target to 2.3 you'd be a lot closer to the target. 

I've always wanted to mess around with ControlCal but haven't had the opportunity yet. I know that turbe makes a great product though. :T


----------



## jagreenough

in the pdf entitled sharp_isfday_all.pdf, the first page has a title on it saying "Pre-calibration Capture ..." so that's where the ISF day started on gamut. Page 2 of that pdf is the post calibration gamut. It's a bit hard to say which is better, movie or isf, as they're different. in isf day, the overall errors for deltaE are better. but to be fair, I didn't do the 10 point white balance in movie. ControlCal made that super easy and fast. CMS was also uber easy and fast in ControlCal.
Best,
jeff


----------



## jagreenough

... when you're right, you're right. I was focused on errors, not overall values. Bumped up overall luminosity on grayscale AND after doing so went back to gamut, then came back and just checked grayscale. on this set, changing grayscale changes gamut, by alot, depending on color. the secondaries changed the most. Here's my latest results:


----------



## mechman

Looks much better. :T


----------

